# HELP, my life sucks



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey, as some of u know, im a first year student at KE. Now the thing here is that i keep feeling like dropping out and going back to the states and going for engineering there but the thing is that if i graduate from here ill be happy.
the problem is that im freekin scared of failing here. because here u have no idea wut kinda grades u will get...... yea so i pass 1 st yr but then thats four more years of depression, of fearing suplees, and barely passing on ur tests and failing em as well.....
Basically this place is suking the life outta me and im depressed...wut shud i do, im panicking?!

taimur


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

hit the road jack and don't you come back no more no more no more lol#wink


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

salam.hey there taimur. well i'm a med student of second year and i joined first year about a month late !! so u don't know what kinda pressure i was under to pass my prof exams, which by the Grace of Allah i did, with 1 percent short of first division!! The key to success is to try your level best and pray to Allah. now if you panick and are under tension that is going to backfire on you no matter what!! you say ur a med student of KE, you should think of the many thousands of people who dream to get in,now that you have blessed with admission, *open the books and STUDY!!!!#angry *don't freak out, relax, pray that your tension goes away and that you study with concentration, regularly and with a lot of interest! Also,one thing that really helps me is being good freinds with NERDS!!#nerdthey will help you out,you can discuss with them and you'll always feel that you need to get good marks to be their friend and people in college actually respect nerds in different ways,so that'll be a driving force. and ofcourse, *TIME MANAGEMENT, *if theres one important thing i learned in these two years and i and many other believe is that, time management skills are freakin *ESSENTIAL* skills for a med student#happy.dont waste your time, in order to acheive a great goal u have to sacrifice and becoming a great doctor from a great institution is a GREAT and NOBLE GOAL#wink.the world of medicine is exciting and dynamic, enter it with a competetive nature#cool and a spirit to benefit humanity and the muslim Ummah.#grin you need to work hard at the same time stop panicking to do that!!! Good luck, May Allah help you!! salam. usman.:happy:


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

yea man dr.usman gave some great advice i would suggest you at least see through to the prof exam u never know until u don't try and religion is key to succeeding in life

good luck and may Allah help you


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're going back just because the lifestyle here is kind of lame -- suck it up. That's not a good reason to drop out of med school. If you would actually rather be doing engineering then it's an entirely different story...but don't quit because it's hard.

Depression? Don't feel sorry for yourself or compare everything to back home and it'll probably pass. Regardless of where you do it med school won't be easy...engineering won't be either. The chance of failure comes along with every field. Leaving yourself the continuous option of going back home won't help matters much, it'll just be a continuous distraction and make things harder.

Make a choice, whatever it may be and just stick to it. #yes


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

suck it up and stick it through. think about ur parents and everyone else who is counting on u to finish through med. think of the future, where do u want to be in 10 years? work for what u want...everyone does.

4 years is short, it will be over in no time. if u quit think of how u will feel in 4 years, " i would have graduated today" and all that. if u stay, think of how will feel when u walk across that stage and get that brand new shiny degree that gives u the right to practice medicine and help the sick. stick it through please !! 1 down, 4 to go. 20 percent is already done !!!


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Taimur, I don't know if you remember my posts in response to you and Smeer getting into KE back in January, but accomplishing the goal of receiving admission into King Edward, one of the hardest schools in Pakistan, is sort of what gave me that drive to start looking into med school myself. I've been reading posts on this forum for the longest time, but basically what finalized my decision was the fact that a couple of people I know were deciding on going to Pakistan a year back. You all encouraged me and now I'm going to be starting at DIMC this fall, all because of the people on medstudentz who made 'getting an MBBS from a Pakistani medical school within 5 years' seem interesting and fun. If you give up now, I'm going to start getting my doubts about leaving for Pakistan and beginning my studies there. Heck, when I read your post I started to feel panicky myself about going to Pakistan and all. If you give up now and decide to be one of those typical desi's who 'have an engineering degree' like every other Pakistani in the world (nothing wrong with that), then you MIGHT regret the choice of leaving Pakistan four years from now. Just remember, you leaving may cause other students, like myself, to reconsider what there about to step into.

All in all, good luck


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hey taimur i think u r the luckiest guy in the thread as most of us didnt get admission in KE ........ so u shud always run towards your goal ...all hardwork will be repayed 2 u in the future


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hard work is a key to success every one knows tht, ure in ke so wt depression then n dnt u wrry for supplies coz my uncle Dr Amir Yousaf graduate frm KE who is now on a high grade surgeon in ganga ram he had supllies 3 times  my cousin who is dng house job at mayo now he got supply in 4th year so supply dnt mater in the course u clear them the thing is no supply at all in 5th year n thts it so just work hard n u dnt need to worry tht much if u take tension then u cdnt do anything if u muslim then leave everything on allah give ur hundred percent n then just wait n watch for awesome results


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

I love all you guys...... If it was allowed i'd marry you all...... I was about to dive into the gandha nala and i dont know how to swim.......i love you guys......OMG im crying,,, I %#@% luv you people..........yeah yeah yeah......... man hahahahahahaha........... 

man, i was pathetic a couple days back.....really giving into the pressure, thanks for your replies guys, im alot better now....i guess it happens to everyone....thanks


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

if nothin else, u have to keep a positive attitude for those of us about to dive into med school in pak...if u guys quit, u r just setting the path of us to think it's ok to quit. be an example man !!
glad u r feeling better


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

cinderella said:


> if nothin else, u have to keep a positive attitude for those of us about to dive into med school in pak...if u guys quit, u r just setting the path of us to think it's ok to quit. be an example man !!
> glad u r feeling better


You Freakin ROCK!!!!


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

no man, YOU ROCK...you've already rocked one, u only got 4 to go. i haven't even started ... i start in december iA.

i remember another post from while back where u were like, i've decided to leave the med field. no more of such posts or we here at medstudentz will have to cyber kidnap u and knock some cyber sense into u !


----------



## dr.usmanzakir (Sep 2, 2008)

salam. yeah man cinderella's rite. hope you apply my advice and find it useful. Great to see so much support for each other, may Allah help us all!!:happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey taimur do pray 4 all of us tht we get in mbbs


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

cinderella said:


> no man, YOU ROCK...you've already rocked one, u only got 4 to go. i haven't even started ... i start in december iA.
> 
> i remember another post from while back where u were like, i've decided to leave the med field. no more of such posts or we here at medstudentz will have to cyber kidnap u and knock some cyber sense into u !



what the ?!!#eek u read that post too........yeah that was a while back hehe.....



Fareeha said:


> hey taimur do pray 4 all of us tht we get in mbbs


hey, dont worry we'll all be praying! (thats right guys! u hear! u better be praying) and remember that if something happens which you didnt pray for then remember that it was the best for you even though u may not feel like it is a good thing at the time!..........So work hard and pray!! this combination will guarantee you success eventually in the end! and have no regrets! inshallah you will get in.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

Just think about it, you will be a doctor in four years, but you need to study your ass off 

Like the reward is the greatest thing, and being a doctor is a honor...of course its gonna take a lot of time.

Have Patience. 
Study, study, and study...So get off this website  
iA you will be doing better, and have less stress...


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

I am going through the same thing man so I feel ya. Just hang in there and remember it's only a matter of 4 years (for you) after which, you will return to the U.S and everything will be set. Also, your pre-med classmates after 4 years will have gotten nowhere as most of them will be trying to get into med school or will be 1st year while you will be done. Thus, they will have spent a ton of money in undergrad taking nonsense courses like chemistry and chem (which are high school AP level) history, sociology. All things said, you're lucky to be where you are. Just ask allah for help and do the best you can.

correction: *biology and chem


----------



## DrDunk (Aug 16, 2008)

man im in the same boat as u our proffs were in ramadan and he only thing i look at is Allahs mercy u put in our work and let him do the rest, plus duas are the only things that can change your destiny no doughbt....

and i know I.A ill be back home in a few days cant wait to grab my car keys and hear my baby go vroom vroom  not to mention i miss taco bell!!!! thats right off the bat


----------

